# help finding a home columbus ohio



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2004)

I was wondering if you could possibly offer any suggestions for me in helping me find a home for my cat Angel. She was our baby for 4 years, and during that time we did not socialize her to children (our huge mistake!). Well...she is now seven and we have two sons, a 3 year old and a 4 month old. She doesn't seem happy with us anymore and this makes me so very sad...she hides ALL OF THE TIME. We do NOT allow our boys to mistreat her, and have taught them to respect her, however I think the loud activity just upsets her. I have kept her for the past couple of years thinking she would get used to it, but she hasn't. I do not want her to have this kind of life for the remainder of time she does have. The perfect home for her would be one with older children, or one with no children. She is such a beautiful LOVING girl...was always a lap cat, and I used to take her everywhere with me. I've heard numerous times that she is the most friendly cat many have ever met. I will not just surrender her to a shelter because I love her and want to know that she has found a home that she will be happy in, since mine doesn't seem to be the one for her anymore. I have to know that she will be loved and taken care of, or I would rather her stay with us. Thank you so much for any help that you can offer me. ~Kim Woodward


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

The best bet would be to find a cat rescue - these are places that usually place cats with foster parents (so that they live in a home and recieve lots of love) until they are adopted into permanent homes. They will not put your kitty to sleep. Many of these will specify to prospective adopters that the cat does not do well with children. Additionally, they will screen prospective adopters, often requiring vet references and a home visit. You should be able to find one that can help find a very loving home for your cat.

You can search anywhere, but here is a site where I found some links for your area. It might be a good place to start - look to the right under dog & cat rescues - some look like they're only for cats:
http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/othersvcs.htm

Good luck! And do let us know how it goes! I am so sorry you need to give your cat up, but it sounds like you have done your best and are doing this for her heppiness.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think if you go through a rescue, you get to be the foster mom, right? So you'd get more exposure and potential kitty parents than you could get on your own, and YOU'd be the one screening the potentials. Good luck, I'm sorry you have to give your sweet baby up. What a kind thing to do, my cats are not used to children either but I'd like to have one or two someday. I pray that the same doesn't happen to me.


----------

